# If you could save $1k by running 20's....



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I would ideally like to run 18X8 or 18X9's in the rear, but ALL of the affordable wheels only have a 4.5" or 5" backspace. On the other hand, almost all of them come in a 20X8.5 with 5.25" backspace which would work for me with a 255 wide tire.

So, in order to save $1k, should I do it? We are talking about $700 instead of $1,700 (for wheels with custom backspacing.)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

So what are you saying? The 20's are $1700?


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

gotyorgoat said:


> I would ideally like to run 18X9's in the rear, but ALL of the affordable wheels only have a 4.5" backspace. On the other hand, almost all of them come in a 20X8.5 with 5.25" backspace which would work for me with a 255 wide tire.
> 
> So, in order to save $1k, should I do it? We are talking about $700 instead of $1,700.


I wouldn't run 20's on one of these cars if you gave them to me, but that's just me. They look out of proportion on the small wheelwells these cars have, and I like tire with a least some sidewall. 

The US Mags Bandits like I'm running are available in a 18 X 9 with a 5.25" BS, unless you don't like the wheels. They are very affordable. 

18x9 Machined Black Wheel US Mags Bandit U109 5x4 75 | eBay

I bought mine from the same seller, and they made a package of 8's for the front and 9's for the rear. Mine were $680 shipped to my door, but went with 17's instead of 18's. 




















I added Pontiac Rallye centers to mine.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

> So what are you saying? The 20's are $1700?


The 1,700 is about the best price for a 18" 2-piece wheel with a custom backspacing, just for comparison. 



> The US Mags Bandits like I'm running are available in a 18 X 9 with a 5.25" BS, unless you don't like the wheels.


I do like the wheels, but I am looking for a 5-spoke and I would need at least 5.5" backspace to prevent rubbing on a 9" rim. (5.75 would be better) This is based on my measurements. 

My problem is that I can't find an 8" rim with 5" backspace or a 9" rim with 5.5" backspace. I would prefer to go 15" or 18" if I could just find an affordable wheel with the right backspacing.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Dang those look as good as the year one Ralley II wheels


----------



## tvalenti03 (Feb 16, 2014)

i like that. car sits nice. what size tires did you use?


----------

